# Vancouver BC Rubik's Cube Meetups



## timeless (Aug 28, 2017)

I host casual meet ups every week/ other week in Vancouver area.
Join our facebook page "Vancouver Rubik's cube solvers" to be notified of upcoming events/ meet ups

All skill levels welcome.


----------

